# Platinum ore?



## Toddntucson7 (Apr 28, 2016)

So far I'm doing my homework and correct testing per your basics before I just post a what's this question. Can it be possible for this to be platinum? This is at my silver mine or on the property not attached to any silver ore. Very very heavy, streak test, acid platinum test with pro kit test, magnetic very light, will drop in liquid, sets off garmen high end metal detector. As you can see for a little handful it's weight was over 55 grams. Let me know what you think I'm going to list them on eBay and want to make sure I covered all my tests.


----------



## Lou (Apr 28, 2016)

Probably just pretty rocks.

Send them out to a proper lab for a NiS fire assay. Same with your other stuff.


----------



## galenrog (Apr 28, 2016)

I am with Lou on this one. Without a proper assay these are just rocks. If you want to do some actual field tests, in the Mining and Prospecting section of the forum there is a thread containing field test procedures for a variety of ores, including platinum. I used many of these same procedures when I prospected gold and silver ores before the stroke ended most of my adventures. Might be worth a look.

Time for coffee.


----------



## Toddntucson7 (Apr 29, 2016)

Found out it was nickle that's why it beeped my detector, slightly magnetic and 22k nitric didn't touch em after a hour and AR did little to nothing on them. Platnuim, nickle, copper. Had to go read up on solutions, made new s. chloride for a pre check before I went further just to see a color check. Made a trip to hardware store just for odds and ends like stump out HCL, wood bleach and ended up making a small ball mill I needed with some stuff. Hit Walmart for some Chems but ended up passing the lapidary and got the info I needed in a couple seconds and probably had enough pre cursers in the front seat to go to jail for a year if I was stopped. So all went well.


----------



## acpeacemaker (Apr 29, 2016)

Toddntucson7 said:


> Hit Walmart for some Chems but ended up passing the lapidary and got the info I needed in a couple seconds and probably had enough pre cursers in the front seat to go to jail for a year if I was stopped. So all went well.



Even the deaf and the blind can have repercussions for their actions.


----------

